# [solved] xen networking

## calubro

Hi,

i have a problem geting xen network working. Following config on the dom0:

```

bridge_xenbr0="eth0"

config_xenbr0="192.168.1.230 netmask 255.255.255.0"

routes_xenbr0="default gw 192.168.1.254"

config_eth0=( "null")

```

gives me following:

```

# ifconfig

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 xxxx  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether bc:5f:f4:06:c4:b2  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 15911  bytes 2771538 (2.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 3532  bytes 549218 (536.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 159  bytes 65296 (63.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 159  bytes 65296 (63.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

xenbr0: flags=4419<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.230  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 xxx  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether bc:5f:f4:06:c4:b2  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 7102  bytes 1278915 (1.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 594  bytes 84347 (82.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

nw config of domu:

```

vif = [ 'mac=00:00:00:00:00:99,bridge=xenbr0' ]

```

using xl to create the domain, looks good until:

```
 XENBUS: Waiting for devices to initialise: 25s...20s...15s...10s...5s...0s...235s...230s...225s...220s...215s...210s...205s...200s...195s...190s...185s...180s...175s...170s...165s...160s...155s...150s...145s...140s...135s...130s...125s...120s...115s...110s...105s...100s...95s...90s...85s...80s...75s...70s...65s...60s...55s...50s...45s...40s...35s...30s...25s...20s...15s...10s...5s...0s...

[  270.292225] XENBUS: Timeout connecting to device: device/vif/0 (local state 1, remote state 1)

[...]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[1489]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[1489]: eth0: up_interface: Cannot assign requested address

dhcpcd[1489]: eth0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[1489]: timed out

dhcpcd[1489]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[1489]: timed out

 [ !! ]

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.eth0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

```

after that domu offers a login - everything seems ok except network

brctl show gives me:

```
# brctl show

bridge name     bridge id               STP enabled     interfaces

xenbr0          8000.bc5ff406c4b2       no              eth0

```

I think the problem is that theres no virtual intferace created on domu startup - in the log theres written:

```

cat /var/log/xen/qemu-dm-qguard.log

Warning: vlan 0 is not connected to host network

-videoram option does not work with cirrus vga device model. Videoram set to 4M.

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.1-r6/work/xen-4.1.1/tools/ioemu-qemu-xen/hw/xen_blktap.c:628: Init blktap pipes

Could not open /var/run/tap/qemu-read-3

char device redirected to /dev/pts/3

xs_read(): target get error. /local/domain/3/target.

(qemu) (qemu)

```

I found something related on the web that says CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND  must be set on dom0 to y but:

```
 # cat .config | grep CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

```

any ideas?

thx br cal

----------

## calubro

ok ... solved it ... I was missing hvm useflag for xen-tools

----------

